# Arcam AV888 vs Anthem D2v



## mikeyhd (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello,

Here in Canada the price for both unit after discount is the same, I did look at it extensively, and my argument againt Anthem D2v is:

1. The unit will be soon replaced (according to my old dealers, a new prototype already exist and it should be out by later 2012, don't know if he lied or not but it make sense because the D2v first started around 2006 and the cycle is around 5 years)

2. No Network and USB

3. Stereo Sound is not as good as the AV888.


What would you choose, is there any arguments that would make the D2v more attractive? beside better video processing and ARC (Anthem Room Correction)

Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would go with the Arcam if choosing between the two. I would also give a look at the Classe SSP-800, but between the 2 the Arcam is a newer Design and they have already announced a upgrade to HDMI 1.4.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mikeyhd (Mar 10, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I would go with the Arcam if choosing between the two. I would also give a look at the Classe SSP-800, but between the 2 the Arcam is a newer Design and they have already announced a upgrade to HDMI 1.4.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Hello Jack,

what is your opinion on the Classe SSP-800? It's only $375 more in Canada, The sound is better but to me it lack video processing, HDMI port, network, USB?

Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The SSP-800 does have 4 HDMI Inputs. However, it does not currently have Network Capabilities and the other Features mentioned, but that should change soon. Everything I have read about it and the HT a friend who owns one has definitely made me a fan of the Classe. And it is absolutely beautiful to boot.

Actually, the HDMI 1.4 upgrade is already out and adds an additional HDMI Input.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Room Correction...?

Anthems ARC is the hands down winner in this dept.... 

From what I see, neither of the other products offer it... Personally I wish the D2v had a network connection but really IMO only for updating the firmware or use of the room correction.... I would rather not use my preamp to stream audio - there are so many better outboard products for this to stream what ever format you could imagine and they are only getting better... I use popcorn hours, but lots of stuff that will be avail soon to replace that unit...


----------



## mikeyhd (Mar 10, 2011)

Guys, I have an opportunity for Classe Demo SSP-800 at the same price as the tow others, should I jump on it?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

mikeyhd said:


> Guys, I have an opportunity for Classe Demo SSP-800 at the same price as the tow others, should I jump on it?


I would. The only drawback is a lack of automatic room EQ and you have to decide how significant that factor is for you.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I have not heard the Anthen but it is supposed to have excellent room correction (ARC) and movie sound which is what is preferred for this unit, oh and it does have good video scaling thanks to VXP but is let down by its 2 channel ability, where as the Arcam is brilliant with 2 channel music and also very good with movies too, there is going to be the HDMI v1.4 upgrade coming very soon for people who want 3D BD and to my knowledge will be using a different Video chip to handle all video functions like scaling and pass through.

My choice would be the Arcam as it has a truly wonderful sound with all types of music, although I have not heard the Anthem but by other peoples opinions which I respect :T

With ref to the classe SSP 800 it is supposed to be better at 2 channel but it has no video scaling only pass through but with BD players having 2 HDMI outputs this should not be a problem for most.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I love both the Arcam and the Classe. The price on the Classe sounds amazing as it is usually far more expensive.
Kal Rubinson Writes for Strereophile and has a great deal of experience with SSP's so I would take his remarks in serious consideration as well. Either way, you cannot lose as both are fantastic SSP's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Also have a read of my review of the AV888 which is here at the HTS and is featured on the Arcam site :T

 Arcam FMJ AV888 Review


----------



## mikeyhd (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello Guys,

Finally 99.9% sure that I go with Classe, the dealer gave me a week for demo, but after 2 days, I convince that the one I like, the only drawback is no radio, headphone, usb drive, Video Processing/Scaler.

But the sound is superb especially stereo, to compare between my Integra DHC-80.2 is not even fair.

I'm getting the DVDO iScan Duo to solve the isssue of Video Processing

Thanks to all for the help


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Classe is an absolutely beautiful piece of Industrial Design. It is the type of Component where you can just stare at it for hours marveling at its beauty. Granted this would mean nothing if it did not sound excellent, but Classe is one of the best out there and have received countless accolades over the years.

Provided most of your viewing is in HD, the lack of a Scaler is not a huge deal, but you found an excellent workaround with the Edge.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Congratulations on your new purchase, I have listened to Classe stereo systems and always came away impressed, looks like you grabbed you self a bargain :T


----------

